# هل يفتقر المجتمع الشرقي للشهامه ؟؟؟؟



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

*ردا علي موضوع الاخت نانسي واتباعها 

هسال سؤال 
هل يفتقر الجتمع الشرقي الي 
صفه الشهامه 
ولماذا ؟

علل اجابتك بمثال 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *ردا علي مضوضوع الاخت نانسي واتباعها
> 
> *​



*ههههههههه عملت موضوع مخصوص علشانى ؟؟؟؟
وايه اتباعها ديه ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههه عملت موضوع مخصوص علشانى ؟؟؟؟
> وايه اتباعها ديه ؟؟؟؟
> *


*وانتي قليله عندنا 
وبعدين عايزين الناس تقول رائيها في الموضوع 

ومتزعليش من كلمه اتبعها 
منتي عماله تقولي اتباع سي السيد 
محدش اتكلم 
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *
> 
> هسال سؤال
> هل يفتقر الجتمع الشرقي الي
> ...




لا يفتقر حتى الان والحمدلله

والامثله كتير : منها مثلا  الرجل الشرقى اللى مش عاجب دة بيغير جدا على بنته مراته اخته ودى بتعبر عن حبه واحتوائه لهم

فى ميزة بردو او عيب مش عارف فى الراجل الشرقى بيحب ينصح دايما  بس دى نابعه من شاهمته وحمل المسؤليه .. بيرمى فتوى يمين وفتوى شمال هههههه

الراجل شهم وبينصح اللى محتاج واللى مش محتاج 

بصفه عامه الرجل الشرقى شهم وبيحب يحشر نفسه ويخدم فى اى حاجه  :smil12:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> لا يفتقر حتى الان والحمدلله
> 
> والامثله كتير : منها مثلا  الرجل الشرقى اللى مش عاجب دة بيغير جدا على بنته مراته اخته ودى بتعبر عن حبه واحتوائه لهم
> 
> ...


*وغير كده 
احتفاظه بالعادات والتقاليد 
بانه لسه بيعرف العيب
وبيحترم من حوله 
اقصد بكلامي الشرقي المعتدل 
مش السلفيين المتشددين 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2011)

طب بص يا عياد هرد علي كلامك بكلام عجبني اوي ومقتنعه بيه

وهو


*متي تضيع شهامة الرجل*


* إذا ادمن (( العبوس )) و الانفعال *


* إذا تعامل (( بعضلات )) مفتولة و نسي أن يتعامل بعقله و فكره وقلبه *


* إذا نطق لفظا قبيحا او فاحشا و اعتقد ان هذه هى الرجوله و القوه *


* إذا تخلى عن الرحمة تجاه المرأه وقذف بها بـألفاظ فاحشه بالاخلاق وماشابه *


* إذا ادمن الكراهية و الكذب و كل صفه تدل على ضعف الشخصيه وانعدام التوازن العقلى *


* إذا فكر فى الانتقام لحظه واحده ...وخاصه من امراه *


* و حين ينسى حق الاحترام و العطف و الرحمه بالمراه أماً و أختاً و زوجه و إبنه *


* وحين يتناسي دوره فى حياه المرأه *


* وحين يتنازل عن شهامته أمام الكبير و المرأه و الصغير ويتخلى عن تقديم العون و المساعده *


* ولابد الا ينسي ان رجولته فى تصرفاته و اخلاقه لا فى عضلاته و قوته الجسمانيه *


* واعلم ايها الرجل مدى قوتك و قدرتك فلترحم و لتعفو على قدر ما تشعر به. *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> طب بص يا عياد هرد علي كلامك بكلام عجبني اوي ومقتنعه بيه
> 
> وهو
> 
> ...




*وانا هرد عليكي بسؤال 
الصفات اللي قولتيها دي 
موجود بنسبه كام في الميه من مجتمعنا ؟
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *وانا هرد عليكي بسؤال *​
> * الصفات اللي قولتيها دي *​
> * موجود بنسبه كام في الميه من مجتمعنا ؟*​
> ​




مقدرش احددها يا عياد لكن في مجتمعنا موجود رجال فيهم شهامه ويعرفوا معناها كويس جدا 

وفي رجال لا يعرفوا عنها شئ 

لكن مقدرش احدد بنسبة كام بصراحة​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

*



ردا علي موضوع الاخت نانسي واتباعها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههههههه*




> فى ميزة بردو او عيب مش عارف فى الراجل الشرقى بيحب ينصح دايما بس دى نابعه من شاهمته وحمل المسؤليه .. بيرمى فتوى يمين وفتوى شمال هههههه


*الحمد لله انكم عارفين نفسكم*
*ده عيب مش ميزة *




> *احتفاظه بالعادات والتقاليد *



*ده المصيبة الاكبر*
*الناس وصلت للقمر(دول الناس مش احنا) واحنا لسه متشبتين يافكار بدوية يعود تاريخها ل1400 سنة ده لو مكنش اكثر*


*عموما يا عياد احنا مش بنقول ان الراجل الشرقي قليل الشهامة.. لا تفتري علينا *
*بالعكس ده انا بعتره عندو شهامة مفرطة (على حد تعريفو هو لشهامة)*
*وكل امر زاد عن حدو بينقلب ضدو*
*يعني بيقعد يشوف زي ما قلتم كده ان رمي الفتوى يمين وشمال هي شهامة*
* التمسك بالعادات والتقاليد التي تعود للعصر الحجري هي شهامة*
*التحكم بمراتو وبنتو هي شهامة *
*السيطرة والقيادة هي شهامة ووووووووووو*

*الاعتراض عندنا مش ان الراجل الشرقي مش شهم بل في تعريف الراجل الشرقي للشهامة*

*اتمنى تكون فهمت قصدي

*​*
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مقدرش احددها يا عياد لكن في مجتمعنا موجود رجال فيهم شهامه ويعرفوا معناها كويس جدا
> 
> وفي رجال لا يعرفوا عنها شئ
> 
> لكن مقدرش احدد بنسبة كام بصراحة​


*طيب بما انك مش قادره تحددي 
بتاجمهيم بالاتهمامت دي ليه 
وفي نفس المشاركه بتقولي 
ان في رجاله عنهم شهامه وعارفين معناها كويس

بطلوا افتري بقي 
ربنا هيعمل فيكي ايه اكتر من كده 

*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *طيب بما انك مش قادره تحددي *​
> * بتاجمهيم بالاتهمامت دي ليه *​
> * وفي نفس المشاركه بتقولي *​
> * ان في رجاله عنهم شهامه وعارفين معناها كويس*​
> ...




ههههههههههه مش افتري ولا حاجه والدليل ان قولت في وفي عشان مش اظلم الرجاله كلهم

وكلامي كان في بدايته بعنوان متي تضيع شهامة الرجل

يعني بالمختصر كده ان اللي بيتصرف تصرفات زي اللي اتذكرت فوق اظن معروف ده يبقي ايه

وده مايمنعش ان في كتير رجال عندهم شهامة ورجولة محدش يقدر ينكرها

بطل انت افتري يا مفتري ويا ظالم ههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

> *ههههههههههههههههههه*




*يا هلا وغلا اخ انجي *



> *الحمد لله انكم عارفين نفسكم*
> *ده عيب مش ميزة *



*
الراجل مقالش انه عيب 
هو بس مش متاكد 
وبعدين 
هل النصيحه حاجه وحشه *



> *ده المصيبة الاكبر*
> *الناس وصلت للقمر(دول الناس مش احنا) واحنا لسه متشبتين يافكار بدوية يعود تاريخها ل1400 سنة ده لو مكنش اكثر*
> 
> 
> ...



*اقصد العادات والتقاليد 
الجيده 
ووضحت ده في كلامي 
يعني بيفهم في الاصول 
بيعرف يقول اتفضل من قلبه 
بيقف جنب المحتاج من غير اي مقابل
لسه في ناس كتير جدا كده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه مش افتري ولا حاجه والدليل ان قولت في وفي عشان مش اظلم الرجاله كلهم
> 
> وكلامي كان في بدايته بعنوان متي تضيع شهامة الرجل
> 
> ...


*وشهد شاهد من اهلها 
نورتي يا اخت روزي 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

*



الراجل مقالش انه عيب 
هو بس مش متاكد 
وبعدين 
هل النصيحه حاجه وحشه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مانا عارفة انو مقلش ان ده عيب
حتى اني في مشاركتي قلتلو ده عيب مش ميزة
لقصدتو "بانكم عارفين نفسكم" 
انكم عارفين ادمانكم على رمي الفتوى يمين وشمال 
وللاسف مش عارفين ان ده لو زاد عن حد هو عيب
النصيحة مش عيب بس تصير فتوى في كل الامور صغيرة وكبيرة وحتى تافهة 
فده ه العيب 
يصير الراجل في كل تافهة عامل نفسو استاذ ع المراة
فده العيب
*​ 
*



اقصد العادات والتقاليد 
الجيده 
ووضحت ده في كلامي 
يعني بيفهم في الاصول 
بيعرف يقول اتفضل من قلبه 
بيقف جنب المحتاج من غير اي مقابل
لسه في ناس كتير جدا كده 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل قليلة جدا سواء كان الناس دول راجل او ست
صارت عملة نادرة الايام ده

هكررها يا عياد المشكلة هي تعريف الراجل الشرقي لشهامة 
ده المشكللللللللة

*​*
خلاص تعبتوني اليوم ده هروح اتنفس شوية هواء هههههههههه​سلام​*​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

> *مانا عارفة انو مقلش ان ده عيب
> حتى اني في مشاركتي قلتلو ده عيب مش ميزة
> لقصدتو "بانكم عارفين نفسكم"
> انكم عارفين ادمانكم على رمي الفتوى يمين وشمال
> ...



*يعني الراجل مقالش وانتي اللي قولتي *
*بطلوا ظلم بقي *
​




> *بل قليلة جدا سواء كان الناس دول راجل او ست
> صارت عملة نادرة الايام ده
> 
> هكررها يا عياد المشكلة هي تعريف الراجل الشرقي لشهامة
> ...



*الشهامه هي الشهامه 
وتعريفها واحد
دا اللي انا اعرفه* ​




> *خلاص تعبتوني اليوم ده هروح اتنفس شوية هواء هههههههههه​سلام​*



*اهربي يختي اهربي
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *الشهامه هي الشهامه *
> *وتعريفها واحد*
> *دا اللي انا اعرفه*​


 
*هكرر كلامي شكلك مو فهمت:a82:*
:download:​ 

*



النصيحة مش عيب بس تصير فتوى في كل الامور صغيرة وكبيرة وحتى تافهة 
فده ه العيب 
يصير الراجل في كل تافهة عامل نفسو استاذ ع المراة
فده العيب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*


> *عموما يا عياد احنا مش بنقول ان الراجل الشرقي قليل الشهامة.. لا تفتري علينا *
> *بالعكس ده انا بعتره عندو شهامة مفرطة (على حد تعريفو هو لشهامة)*
> *وكل امر زاد عن حدو بينقلب ضدو*
> *يعني بيقعد يشوف زي ما قلتم كده ان رمي الفتوى يمين وشمال هي شهامة*
> ...


 
*اتمنى تفهم :t32:*




> *يعني الراجل مقالش وانتي اللي قولتي *
> *بطلوا ظلم بقي *​
> 
> *اهربي يختي اهربي*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


*شكل موضوعك مش جد يا عياد*
*رد ع كلامي مش تهرب منو كده*
*ده ان بطلت ادخل للقسم الاسلامي عشان السبب ده هههههههه*​

*عموما زي مانت عايز *
*ده رايي في الموضوع والله اعلم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

انا اللي هربت ؟
يا بلاك داي
انا فون
اول ما اروح هرد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> لا يفتقر حتى الان والحمدلله
> 
> والامثله كتير : منها مثلا  الرجل الشرقى اللى مش عاجب دة بيغير جدا على بنته مراته اخته ودى بتعبر عن حبه واحتوائه لهم
> *اه دي حاجه حلوه وميزه بيتميز بيها الرجل الشرقي
> ...


*هي دي الشهامه
ده فضولي

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

*ع فكره يا عياد
انا لسه مش عارفه تقصد بايه بكلمة شهامه
الي كنا بنتلكم عنو تعاملو مع المراه انت قولت انو فيه ميزه اللي هي الشهامه
الشهامه دي ورثها من التقاليد
وترجمها غلط 
الشهامه بتكون في مواقف كتيره
انا بالنسبالي الشهامه الحقيقه اللي هي لما الراجل يدافع عن 
حقو وحق اللي ليهم حق ف رقبتو
الشهامه هي انو ميدفنش صوتو ويوطي راسو زي النعامه
الشهامه هي انو يقول ل امو لاء ومراتو واقفه هههههههههههه
دي اكبر شهامه بصراحه هههههههه

الشهامه  دي متكونش عضلات وبس لاء بتكون حاجه بتتلمس غير مرئيه
انما يعمل فيها عنتر زمانو
لا ياسيدي دي مش شهامه
زي ما قالت انجي كل امر زاد عن حدو انقلب لضدو
وبصراحه هنا الضد ده مش بينقلب الا علينا وتعكرو مزاجنا
 وتطلعو فينا امراض الدنيا كلها:11azy:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

> *هكرر كلامي شكلك مو فهمت:a82:*
> :download:​


*
كتر التكرار بيعلم الـ ...... شطار *



> *اتمنى تفهم :t32:*



*فاهمك صدقيني 
بس ايه اللي اكدلك 
ان الراجل الشرقي مفتي 
وبينصح عليالفاضيه والمليانه 
كلكم مسكتوا مشاركه مارسلينوا
ونسيتوا الموضوع 
الشهاااااااااااااامه*



> *شكل موضوعك مش جد يا عياد*
> *رد ع كلامي مش تهرب منو كده*
> *ده ان بطلت ادخل للقسم الاسلامي عشان السبب ده هههههههه*​
> *ربنا يسامحك
> ...



*والله اعلي واعلم ورسوله 
والجزارين *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هي دي الشهامه
> ده فضولي
> 
> *


*المشاركه دي يرد عليها مارسو 
هو اللي فجر القضيه دي 
اللي مش عارف ايه علاقتها بالشهامه 
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

*اة بيفتقر الشهامة
اة مبيفتقرش الشهامة

في رجالة معندهاش شهامة
في رجالة عندها شهامة
ـــ

هل تفتقر الانثى الشرقية للأنوثة ؟

اة بتفتقر
 لا مبتفتقرش

في ستات عندها انوثة
في ستات معندهاش انوثة
ــــــــ

هل يفتقر البتنجان الأسود للونه الطبيعي ؟

اة بيفتقر
لا مش بيفتقر

في بتنجان اسود
في بتنجان مش اسود

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

التعميم !!
مشكلة كتير من المناقشات ف القسم هنا التعميم

علميا غلط
مينفعش نعمم كل مناقشتنا بالاسلوب دة
مينفعش نقول الراجل الشرقي كائن بياكل ويشرب ويزعق ويروح الحمام
واخر الرد نقول هههههههههه
مينفعش نقول الانثى الشرقية كائن متمرد بس مالهوش حيلة ، وانو ضعيف ومالوش لازمة غير الطبيخ ومفتقر الانوثة والجمال .

مستحيل التعميم دة يتصدق ولا يمشي ف اي مناقشة
الا لو بشكل علمي

ننزل زي الشطار
ناخد عينة عشوائية من المجتمع
ونبتدي نختبرهم ، ونخرج بدراسة عن "ّ الشهامة في المجتمع الشرقي "
ومن هنا يباة التعميم صح ويتصدق


انما كل حد هيعمم ع بقية المجتمع من 3 رجالة ولا 3 ستات شافهم ف حياتو ؟!!!
كلنا اعمارنا متتعداش الـ 30 سنة
منين كل الخبرة دي ف التعميم ع كل الرجالة وكل الستات ؟

ـــ

ليا طلب اخير كمان
ياريت بلاش استخدام لفظ " الرجالة الشرقيين " ، " الستات الشرقيين "
لاننا بأينا بنحط وراهم كلام شكلو هزار ، بس جواة شتايم !
اللي عايز ينعت اي حد بأي كلمة مهما كان ، ياريت ميعممش ، ويحكم ع اللي شافهم وبس
انا والدي راجل شرقي
وامي ست شرقية
وبيتجمعوا وسط كل الكلام دة 

عندي كلام كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
بس كفاية كدة طولت متهيألي ..... 

شكرا


*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ع فكره يا عياد
> انا لسه مش عارفه تقصد بايه بكلمة شهامه
> الي كنا بنتلكم عنو تعاملو مع المراه انت قولت انو فيه ميزه اللي هي الشهامه
> الشهامه دي ورثها من التقاليد
> ...


*اقصد بالشهامه كل اللي قولتيه 
وعمر ما كان قصدي 
ان الشهامه عضلات 
اللي بيستخدم عضلاته ضد المراه ده مش راجل 
لانه مش عارف يستخدمها مع الراجل الاقوي منه 
فا بيفرضها علي الاضعف منه 
والصفات دي علي فكره قليله في مجتمعنا 
وموجوده عند الناس اللي بيغلب عليهم فكر ان المراه امه  او جاريه 
حسب تعاليمه الدينيه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *اة بيفتقر الشهامة
> اة مبيفتقرش الشهامة
> 
> في رجالة معندهاش شهامة
> ...



*الراجل ده بيقول كلام زي الفل *
​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

*



فاهمك صدقيني 
بس ايه اللي اكدلك 
ان الراجل الشرقي مفتي 
وبينصح عليالفاضيه والمليانه 
كلكم مسكتوا مشاركه مارسلينوا
ونسيتوا الموضوع 
الشهاااااااااااااامه

أنقر للتوسيع...

لاكدلي ده هو اعتراف راجل بنفسو هههههه
ده اعترف صريح من مارس
 وانت عايزنا نتجاهلو كده ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> لاكدلي ده هو اعتراف راجل بنفسو هههههه
> ده اعترف صريح من مارس
> وانت عايزنا نتجاهلو كده ههههههههههه
> *​


*ومين قال اتجاهلوا 
انا اتناقشت معاكم فيه 
بس انتوا مسكتوا فيه هو ونشيتوا اصل الموضوع 
اللي هو في الاساس تكمله لموضوعكم 
اما عن اعتراف مارس اللي معتبيراه اعتراف 
ده بيوصف نوع من نوعيات البشر اللي حولينا 
اللي في نفس الوقت في ستات عندها نفس الصفه 
ولا ايه ؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*انا مش فاهمه انتوا بتزعلوا ليه من النقاش ؟
انتوا لما بتقولوا الانثى الشرقية عملت وسوت انا مش بضايق ابدا لانى مش باخد الكلام عليا وبعتبره هزار ومن حقكوا تقولوا رأيكوا 
انا كمان ابويا وجدى رجالة شرقيين وانا من حقى انتقد تصرفاتهم وافكارهم لو مش عجبتنى او ضرتنى ده حق طبيعى لاى حد 
لو بتزعلوا متفحوش نقاش من اى نوع تانى وريحوا نفسكوا 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*كلمة بقى اخيرة فى الموضوع ياعياد 
ياريت الراجل الشرقى ياخد شهامته(وتعريفه الغريب للشهامه ) وسلطاته وبابا غنوجه ويحل عننا هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا مش فاهمه انتوا بتزعلوا ليه من النقاش ؟
> انتوا لما بتقولوا الانثى الشرقية عملت وسوت انا مش بضايق ابدا لانى مش باخد الكلام عليا وبعتبره هزار ومن حقكوا تقولوا رأيكوا
> انا كمان ابويا وجدى رجالة شرقيين وانا من حقى انتقد تصرفاتهم وافكارهم لو مش عجبتنى او ضرتنى ده حق طبيعى لاى حد
> لو بتزعلوا متفحوش نقاش من اى نوع تانى وريحوا نفسكوا
> ...


*مين بالظبط اللي زعل ؟
انا عن نفسي مستمتع بالنقاش
حضرتك اللي خلعتي من الحوار ودورنا عليكي 
قالول بتكسح ثلج هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *كلمة بقى اخيرة فى الموضوع ياعياد
> ياريت الراجل الشرقى ياخد شهامته(وتعريفه الغريب للشهامه ) وسلطاته وبابا غنوجه ويحل عننا هههههههههههههههههههه
> *


*دا اسلوب يعبر عن عدم شهامه المراه 
اول ما تتزنق تتعصب ههههههههههه
وتقلب الطربيزه 
ولا ايه يا خاله نانسي*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

الراجل الشرقي شهم قوي
وفارس قوي قوي
وجدع قوي قوي قوي
ولا ايه يا عم عياد
ما تحضرنا يا عم انت من بلجيكا ولا ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> الراجل الشرقي شهم قوي
> وفارس قوي قوي
> وجدع قوي قوي قوي
> ولا ايه يا عم عياد
> ما تحضرنا يا عم انت من بلجيكا ولا ايه


*مش بالقوه دي يا رامي 
الراجل الشرقي شهم اه 
بس مش معني كده اننا ندافع عنه دفاع اعمي 
لازم نكون حياديين 
ولا ايه ؟
انا من ابو النمرس ^_^
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2011)

*انا ليا تعقيب واحد على موضوع ياعياد
ويتلخص فى الكلمتين دول




			هل يفتقر المجتمع الشرقي للشهامه ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا فى كلمة المجتمع : لان المجتمع كلل مش بيفتقر لشئ لانه بيكون موجود بصورى متفاوتة بين الاشخاص ومش ينفع تعممها على مجتمع بأكلمه
لانه اكيد موجود بس بصورة غير واضحة .
ثانيا فى كلمة الشرقى : لاننا خصينا الشرقيين بالصفة دى بس بالرغم انها اكيد موجودة فى فى الغرب 
لان اكيد كل مجمتع بمواطنينه بيحمل ايجابيات وسلبيات دة حال اى شعب

ثانكس للموضوع يا باشا​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2011)

الرجل الشرقي الحمدلله نشكر ربنا شهم جدا جدا جدا 
وهيفضل شهم 
ميرسي كتييييييير للموضوع ربنا يبارك حضرتك 

​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

معلش يا ريس
ازا كنت انت من ابو النمرس فانا من مصر الجديدة
واخدين بالكم منطقتين مش مشهود ليهم باي حاجة ههههههههههههه
بس يا عم عياد حتى لو مش كدا خليك معايا يا عم وقول صح
اهو اي خيلة نعملها وننتصر بيها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا ليا تعقيب واحد على موضوع ياعياد
> ويتلخص فى الكلمتين دول
> 
> 
> ...



*دا اللي انا بحاول اوضحه من الصبح 
والموضوع كله رد علي موضوع الفرق بين الرجل الشرقي والغربي
كل مجتمع في الكويس والوحش 
مفيش مجتمع كاااااااااامل
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *مين بالظبط اللي زعل ؟
> انا عن نفسي مستمتع بالنقاش
> حضرتك اللي خلعتي من الحوار ودورنا عليكي
> قالول بتكسح ثلج هههههههههههه
> *​



*لا فيه ناس بتزعل ياعياد وتتعصب وكأننا فى مصارعة ولا حرب 
احنا بنتكلم عادى ولا فى بالنا اصلا 
علشان كده انا كنت قررت قبل كده مش هتكلم تانى علشان محدش يزعل 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *دا اسلوب يعبر عن عدم شهامه المراه
> اول ما تتزنق تتعصب ههههههههههه
> وتقلب الطربيزه
> ولا ايه يا خاله نانسي*​



*هو انا اتعصبت ؟؟؟ انا بنصحكوا نصيحة انكوا تحلوا عننا 
ياخال عياد 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا فيه ناس بتزعل ياعياد وتتعصب وكأننا فى مصارعة ولا حرب
> احنا بنتكلم عادى ولا فى بالنا اصلا
> علشان كده انا كنت قررت قبل كده مش هتكلم تانى علشان محدش يزعل
> *


*اللي بيزعل من نقاش يبقي مش قده 
وزي ما قولتلك قبل سابق حمدالله علي سلامه الوصول
 مش تغيبي تاني
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> معلش يا ريس
> ازا كنت انت من ابو النمرس فانا من مصر الجديدة
> واخدين بالكم منطقتين مش مشهود ليهم باي حاجة ههههههههههههه
> بس يا عم عياد حتى لو مش كدا خليك معايا يا عم وقول صح
> اهو اي خيلة نعملها وننتصر بيها


*احسن ناس بتوع مصر الجديده 
بيطلق عليهم ملوك الجنتله 
اما انا من الجيزه مش ابو النمرس كت بهزر معاك :flowers:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هو انا اتعصبت ؟؟؟ انا بنصحكوا نصيحة انكوا تحلوا عننا
> ياخال عياد
> *


*طيب هوافقك ونحل عنكم 
هل تستغنوا عننا ؟
انا عنفسي مش ممكن استغني عن نصي التاني ودي حقيقه 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *طيب هوافقك ونحل عنكم
> هل تستغنوا عننا ؟
> انا عنفسي مش ممكن استغني عن نصي التاني ودي حقيقه
> *​



*انا استغنى وبشدة عن احفاد سى السيد ههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا استغنى وبشدة عن احفاد سى السيد ههههههه*


*سؤال تاني 
استغنائك عن الرجل بصفه عامه 
ام احفاد سي تامر اقصد السيد ؟
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

*طبعا الشهامة لسه موجودة في المجتمع الشرقي 
و أكبر دليل بابا ههههههههههه 
فتوى طالعة و فتوى نازلة ونصيحة جاية و نصيحة رايحة 

بس بالنسبة إلي الشهامة مطلوبة كصفة أولى في الرجل 
بس أكيد مش لدرجة التحكم و التسلط 
لأنه الشهامة عمرها ما كانت تعني السيطرة و التسلط على المرأة 
بل هي أقرب إلى أن تكون توجيه النصيحة و الغيرة على المرأة سواء حبيبتك أو زوجتك 

مرسي يا عياد
موضوع حلوووو و أكيد متابعة ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طبعا الشهامة لسه موجودة في المجتمع الشرقي
> و أكبر دليل بابا ههههههههههه
> فتوى طالعة و فتوى نازلة ونصيحة جاية و نصيحة رايحة
> 
> ...


*اختي روشتا .....
**اكيد بابا شخصيه جميله جدا علشان يجبنا شخصيه عسوله زيك " بعاكس علي فكره "
**دا اولاً 
**اما ثانياً
**السؤال هلي في شهامه ولا مفيش
**كما تدعي الاخت نانسي
**وبردهمحدش قال ان الشهامه تسلط ديليهاتعريف بعيد تماماًَ عن تعريف الشهامه 

**ميرسي روزيتا لمشاركتك الجميله 
**نورتي الموضوع يا قمرررررررررر "بردوا بعاكس "
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *اختي روشتا .....
> **اكيد بابا شخصيه جميله جدا علشان يجبنا شخصيه عسوله زيك " بعاكس علي فكره "
> **دا اولاً
> **اما ثانياً
> ...



*إنت بتعاكسني كده يا عياد على العام وقدام الناس :dntknw:
أنا هشكيك للإدارة ثواني بس ههههههههههههههه
طبعا بمزح  وعارفة إنه هاي معاكسة أخوية و بيطلعلك يا سيدي أكييييد 

بالنسبة للموضوع يعني يس أكيد في شهامة هاد إللي شايفيته يعني
المجتمع الشرقي لسه لم تنقرض منه هذه العادات ونتمنى أن لا تنقرض طبعا 

بس بالنسبة لتعريف الشهامة فيا عياد أحيانا الشهامة بتنفهم إنها تسلط و تحكم وفرض القوة على المرأة 
و صح إلها تعريف أخر بس أكيد إنت أدرى بالمنطق الأعوج تاع مجتمعنا الشرقي إللي بيقلب كل مفاهيم الدنيا هههههههههه ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إنت بتعاكسني كده يا عياد على العام وقدام الناس :dntknw:
> أنا هشكيك للإدارة ثواني بس ههههههههههههههه
> طبعا بمزح  وعارفة إنه هاي معاكسة أخوية و بيطلعلك يا سيدي أكييييد
> 
> ...



*ايون بعاكس في حاجه :blush2:
انا اللي هيجنني ليه بقي في مجتمع شرقي ومجتمع غربي 
ليه ميبقاش في ناس عايشه في الدنيا وكل واحد طباعه مختلفه عن اخوه 
مش دوله تاني 
ليه دايما بنبص للبلد مش الشخص ؟

اللي عايز اثبته 
في انسان شهم ومحترم واخلاق 
وفي انسان معندوش الصفات دي 
او عنده جزائها 
او عكسها 
شرقي غربي شمالي جنوبي
مش هتفرق
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> فتوى طالعة و فتوى نازلة ونصيحة جاية و نصيحة رايحة
> ​*



*ياروزيتا ياحبيبتى هما مش فالحين غير فى الفتاوى طول النهار علينا وديه عملت وديه سوت وديه اتحركت وديه اتنفست 
والبنت مفروض تعمل كذا ومتعملش كذا وتمشى على ايديها ورجليها وحطينا دايما تحت الاختبارات المعملية الفذة بتاعتهم :new4: :fun_oops:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *سؤال تاني
> استغنائك عن الرجل بصفه عامه
> ام احفاد سي تامر اقصد السيد ؟
> *​



*مين تامر ؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههه
لا انا استغنى عن احفاد سى السيد بس اما الرجل بصفة عامة 
اكيد لا 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياروزيتا ياحبيبتى هما مش فالحين غير فى الفتاوى طول النهار علينا وديه عملت وديه سوت وديه اتحركت وديه اتنفست
> والبنت مفروض تعمل كذا ومتعملش كذا وتمشى على ايديها ورجليها وحطينا دايما تحت الاختبارات المعملية الفذة بتاعتهم :new4: :fun_oops:
> *






Nancy2 قال:


> * بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الشرا ,فده مش سؤال ياعياد مفيش واحدة ممكن ترضى بحاجة زى كده *
> * تمت الفتوى *



*وهل الرجاله بس اللي بتفتي ؟ :2:*
​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *ايون بعاكس في حاجه :blush2:
> انا اللي هيجنني ليه بقي في مجتمع شرقي ومجتمع غربي
> ليه ميبقاش في ناس عايشه في الدنيا وكل واحد طباعه مختلفه عن اخوه
> مش دوله تاني
> ...



*مممممم أعتقد يعني حكمة إلهية إنه يكون في تنوع في المجتمعات يا عياد 
وإلا الحياة رح تكون مملة جدا و خالية من أي طموح كأن يطمح الإنسان للوصول إلى هدف موجود عند أخر غيره مثلا 
يعني إتخيل يا عياد كل الناس متل بعض و نفس الصفات و العادات و التقاليد و الأطباع 
وفعلا معك حق مش لازم نتطلع للبلد بصفة عامة لأنه بنفس البلد برضه يوجد تنوع بس أحيانا التعميم أريح للراس هههههههههه 
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مين تامر ؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههه
> لا انا استغنى عن احفاد سى السيد بس اما الرجل بصفة عامة
> اكيد لا
> *



*احب ابشرك ان احفاد سي السيد في تقلص مستمر 
اما تامر ده التطور الطبيعي للحج سيد 
يعني في تقدم في العلم وفي السن 
وفي التفكير 
بدليل ايام سي السيد مكنش في نت نتكلم عليه
ومكنش ينفع اني اكلمك كده 
والا كان زمانك مقتوله من سبعتاشر سنه 
د اكبر دليل عن التقدم في الفكر 
ولا اااااااااااااااايه؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مممممم أعتقد يعني حكمة إلهية إنه يكون في تنوع في المجتمعات يا عياد
> وإلا الحياة رح تكون مملة جدا و خالية من أي طموح كأن يطمح الإنسان للوصول إلى هدف موجود عند أخر غيره مثلا
> يعني إتخيل يا عياد كل الناس متل بعض و نفس الصفات و العادات و التقاليد و الأطباع
> وفعلا معك حق مش لازم نتطلع للبلد بصفة عامة لأنه بنفس البلد برضه يوجد تنوع بس أحيانا التعميم أريح للراس هههههههههه
> ​*



*مش محتاجه تخيل 
لو فكر الانسان واحد 
كان زمنا لحد دلوقتي عايشين في العصر الحجري
محدش هيبتكر فكره جديده ولا هيخترع حاجه تنفع ؟
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *مش محتاجه تخيل
> لو فكر الانسان واحد
> كان زمنا لحد دلوقتي عايشين في العصر الحجري
> محدش هيبتكر فكره جديده ولا هيخترع حاجه تنفع ؟
> *​



*طيب إذا إتفقنا يا عيادش ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب إذا إتفقنا يا عيادش ​*


*اتفقنا يا اخت روشتا :flowers:
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


الأسد المرقصي قال:




اتفقنا يا اخت روشتا :flowers:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


 اجيب الشربات طيب  امتى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> اجيب الشربات طيب  امتى *


*يا اخت نانسي 
دا احد احفاد سي السيد 
عليكي به هههههههههههههههههه

وعلي فكره مش بحب الشبرات 
يا ريت يكون فيروز فري اناناس
منور يا يوليوس :2:
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

* الشامهة دة شى الواحد بيتولد بية بمعنى  الطفل مش فى يوم يطلع شهم  لكن دة عادات تكتسب من المجتمع   والبيئة المحيطة  بة    فبما ان  المجتمع فى النازل فاكيد طبعا الشهامة فى النازل  اكيد وهتنقرض   ايام زمان لما كنا نشوف بنت تصرخ  كانت تلاقى شباب كتير بدافع عنها  لكن الايام دة لو بنت بتنضرب ويعتدى عليها  كتيرو  بيص عليها او ممكن كمان يتفرج عليها يشوف بيحصل معها اية 
 الشهامة  والجدعنا والشجاعة  دة صفات مكتسبة  من المجتمع والبيئة المحيطة حول الفرد وشكرا*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> اجيب الشربات طيب  امتى *



*ههههههههههههه يا لهوي
عياد شوفلك حل :dntknw: ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

* دة صفات  مش يتولد بية سورى نسيت مش ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*
* منور بوجودكم يا ناس ياعسل انت تامر بس اناناس ولاتفاح ولاحتى برتقال  ولاحتى قشر موز   امر بس انت *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه يا لهوي
> عياد شوفلك حل :dntknw: ​*


*هههههههههههههههههه
اذا لا مفر 
حدديلي معاد مع بابا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا تقلقي يا اختي الغاليه دا بيهزر
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الشامهة دة شى الواحد بيتولد بية بمعنى  الطفل مش فى يوم يطلع شهم  لكن دة عادات تكتسب من المجتمع   والبيئة المحيطة  بة    فبما ان  المجتمع فى النازل فاكيد طبعا الشهامة فى النازل  اكيد وهتنقرض   ايام زمان لما كنا نشوف بنت تصرخ  كانت تلاقى شباب كتير بدافع عنها  لكن الايام دة لو بنت بتنضرب ويعتدى عليها  كتيرو  بيص عليها او ممكن كمان يتفرج عليها يشوف بيحصل معها اية
> الشهامة  والجدعنا والشجاعة  دة صفات مكتسبة  من المجتمع والبيئة المحيطة حول الفرد وشكرا*​


*يا حلاوه 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


الأسد المرقصي قال:




هههههههههههههههههه
اذا لا مفر 
حدديلي معاد مع بابا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا تقلقي يا اختي الغاليه دا بيهزر
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

  حاولت ابعت ليك رسالة على رد االرسالة  مش عرفت طبعا علشان انا ليسة كسلان مش عضو نشيط 
  ههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك هتدبس فى جواز ههههههههه 
احنا طبعا بنهزر روستا الاسد شكلة هيهرب *


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياروزيتا ياحبيبتى هما مش فالحين غير فى الفتاوى طول النهار علينا وديه عملت وديه سوت وديه اتحركت وديه اتنفست
> والبنت مفروض تعمل كذا ومتعملش كذا وتمشى على ايديها ورجليها وحطينا دايما تحت الاختبارات المعملية الفذة بتاعتهم :new4: :fun_oops:
> *


*ههههههههههههه ما أنا عارفة يا نانسي 
برضه بيحاولوا يطبقوا الأحداث إللي حصلت مع فلانة عليكي 
يعني ما تروحي ما تعملي عشان ما يصير معاكي متلها 
قصص طويلة وتبريرات كتيرة هههههههههههه 
بس نحنا دائما نأخذها من باب الحرص و الخوف  ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * دة صفات  مش يتولد بية سورى نسيت مش ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *
> * منور بوجودكم يا ناس ياعسل انت تامر بس اناناس ولاتفاح ولاحتى برتقال  ولاحتى قشر موز   امر بس انت *​



*ربنا يخليك نفسي اتسدت ههههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

عــسل

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> حاولت ابعت ليك رسالة على رد االرسالة  مش عرفت طبعا علشان انا ليسة كسلان مش عضو نشيط
> ههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك هتدبس فى جواز ههههههههه
> احنا طبعا بنهزر روستا الاسد شكلة هيهرب *


*ههههههههههههههه يعني راحت علينا الشربات ولا إيه :dntknw:
عارفة إنك بتمزح أخي الغالي ​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> اذا لا مفر
> حدديلي معاد مع بابا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*يا لهوي :blush2:
برضه كده على العااام يا عياد هههههههههههه ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> حاولت ابعت ليك رسالة على رد االرسالة  مش عرفت طبعا علشان انا ليسة كسلان مش عضو نشيط
> ههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك هتدبس فى جواز ههههههههه
> احنا طبعا بنهزر روستا الاسد شكلة هيهرب *


*ولا يهمك اعتبرها وصلت 
وبعدين هروب ايه انا ليا الشرف 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> عــسل
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​


*طب روح هات خمس ترغه وتعالي نفطر بيه سوا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهوي :blush2:
> برضه كده على العااام يا عياد هههههههههههه ​*


*وايه اللي هيخوفنا من العام 
هو مش علي سنه الله ورسوله 
والمؤمنين 
وبارك الله فيكي يااختاه 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*

الأسد المرقصي قال:




ولا يهمك اعتبرها وصلت 
وبعدين هروب ايه انا ليا الشرف 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

   اجيب الشربات والاناناس ولاليسة  فى جولة حوار تانية  بس احنا بنشترى راجل
  من اول  الفستان الى الشقة كلها على العريس طبعا وعندك كمان  العربية تكون اخر موديل  احنا بنشترى راجل هههههههه وعندك كمان رصيد كبير مش يقل على 10 ميلون  وكام فيلافىالساحل الشمالى  و مش عايزين تقل عليك لتقول احنا بنبص كدة ولاكدة   فاضل طلب صغير اوى  وكمان  طيارة  بس و واحنا بنشترى راجل   للعروستنا  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *وهل الرجاله بس اللي بتفتي ؟ :2:*
> ​



*ياعياد انا افتى زى ما انا عايزة هو انا بفتى عليكوا ؟؟؟؟
وبعدين احنا مش لينا تاريخ اسود زى تاريخكم اسكت بقى خلينى ساكتة :fun_oops:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ما أنا عارفة يا نانسي
> برضه بيحاولوا يطبقوا الأحداث إللي حصلت مع فلانة عليكي
> يعني ما تروحي ما تعملي عشان ما يصير معاكي متلها
> قصص طويلة وتبريرات كتيرة هههههههههههه
> بس نحنا دائما نأخذها من باب الحرص و الخوف  ​*



*ما انا عارفة انتى هتقوليلى ياقمر 

بالمناسبة انا شايفة شربات وحاجات حلوة كده ,هو فيا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> اجيب الشربات والاناناس ولاليسة  فى جولة حوار تانية  بس احنا بنشترى راجل
> من اول  الفستان الى الشقة كلها على العريس طبعا وعندك كمان  العربية تكون اخر موديل  احنا بنشترى راجل هههههههه وعندك كمان رصيد كبير مش يقل على 10 ميلون  وكام فيلافىالساحل الشمالى  و مش عايزين تقل عليك لتقول احنا بنبص كدة ولاكدة   فاضل طلب صغير اوى  وكمان  طيارة  بس و واحنا بنشترى راجل   للعروستنا  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*شكلك كده فاتح محل بقاله 
وعندك لشربات والاناناس سوقهم واقف وعايز تعمل شغل عليننا 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *وايه اللي هيخوفنا من العام
> هو مش علي سنه الله ورسوله
> والمؤمنين
> وبارك الله فيكي يااختاه
> *​



*ههههههههههههههه 
إتدبسنا خلاص :bomb:​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ما انا عارفة انتى هتقوليلى ياقمر
> 
> بالمناسبة انا شايفة شربات وحاجات حلوة كده ,هو فيا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



*هههههههه مش عارفة شكلي أخر من يعلم يا ننوس :dntknw:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> إتدبسنا خلاص :bomb:​*



*اوعى ياروزيتا انا بحذرك عياد من احفاد سى السيد بس متنكر :t17:*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه مش عارفة شكلي أخر من يعلم يا ننوس :dntknw:​*



*هيجوزوكى يانقاوة عينى :flowers:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ما انا عارفة انتى هتقوليلى ياقمر
> 
> بالمناسبة انا شايفة شربات وحاجات حلوة كده ,هو فيا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



*دي روزيتا نجحت في الابتدائيه عقبال عندك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اوعى ياروزيتا انا بحذرك عياد من احفاد سى السيد بس متنكر :t17:*


*انا برئ :shutup22:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هيجوزوكى يانقاوة عينى :flowers:*



*هههههههههههههه 
تيجي بدالي طيب :t17:​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


الأسد المرقصي قال:




شكلك كده فاتح محل بقاله 
وعندك لشربات والاناناس سوقهم واقف وعايز تعمل شغل عليننا 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

   بلاش ياعم شكلك بخيل ولا حاجة  انا كنت فاكر هتقول انا بفكر اشترى قارة للعروسة اية البخل دة
ياساتر وبعدين نانسى كشف المستور خلاص  قالت انك من اخفاد سى السيد بس متنكر 
 لاانا مش محل بقالة ولاحاجة  هههههههههههه  *​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا برئ :shutup22:
> *​



*برئ ايه ده انت عليك حكم اعدام *


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *دي روزيتا نجحت في الابتدائيه عقبال عندك
> *​



*ههههههههههههه عقبال عند العايزين يا رب :t17: ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> تيجي بدالي طيب :t17:​*



*انا مع حفيد من احفاد سى السيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هى ديه نهاية كفاحى ضد الظلم والطغيان ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين تيجو بقى تلاقونى قاعدة رابطة المنديل على راسى وطبعا 
هيحجر عليا ويمنعنى من دخول الانترنت والمنتدى 
ههههههه طبعا ده حلم كل احفاد سى السيد 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> تيجي بدالي طيب :t17:​*


*انا ممكن اتنازل واوافق بالاتنين 
مهو الشرع بيقول اربعه 
ما ملكت عماتكم
اقصد ايمانكم 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا ممكن اتنازل واوافق بالاتنين
> مهو الشرع بيقول اربعه
> ما ملكت عماتكم
> اقصد ايمانكم
> *​



*تتنازل ؟؟؟؟ واربعة ؟؟؟؟؟
طيب احلف كده ياشيخ انك هتتنازل لانى بصراحة مش مصدقة وطايرة من الفرحة 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا مع حفيد من احفاد سى السيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هى ديه نهاية كفاحى ضد الظلم والطغيان ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وبعدين تيجو بقى تلاقونى قاعدة رابطة المنديل على راسى وطبعا
> هيحجر عليا ويمنعنى من دخول الانترنت والمنتدى
> ...


*بس تصدقي شكلك هيبقي جامد بالمنديل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> بلاش ياعم شكلك بخيل ولا حاجة  انا كنت فاكر هتقول انا بفكر اشترى قارة للعروسة اية البخل دة
> ياساتر وبعدين نانسى كشف المستور خلاص  قالت انك من اخفاد سى السيد بس متنكر
> لاانا مش محل بقالة ولاحاجة  هههههههههههه  *​


*قاره ايه يا عمنا
دي الحجه روزيتا تستاهل اكتر من كده 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *برئ ايه ده انت عليك حكم اعدام *


*اعدام مره واحده 
صوتي يالي منتش غرمانه* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه عقبال عند العايزين يا رب :t17: ​*


*يا رب يختي يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *تتنازل ؟؟؟؟ واربعة ؟؟؟؟؟
> طيب احلف كده ياشيخ انك هتتنازل لانى بصراحة مش مصدقة وطايرة من الفرحة
> *


*لا صدقي 
زي بعضه 
جبر الخواطر علي الله 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *قاره ايه يا عمنا
> دي الحجه روزيتا تستاهل اكتر من كده
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا عياد :flowers:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليك يا عياد :flowers:​*


*ويخليكي يا رب 
بجد انتي طيبه وتستاهلي كل خير 
بس متديش حاجه للبت نوسه دي 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *بس تصدقي شكلك هيبقي جامد بالمنديل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*ههههههههه ده عشم سى السيد فى الجنة *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لا صدقي
> زي بعضه
> جبر الخواطر علي الله
> *​



*ربنا يخليك ليا ياناصر الغلابة والولايا اللى زينا :love34:*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا ممكن اتنازل واوافق بالاتنين
> مهو الشرع بيقول اربعه
> ما ملكت عماتكم
> اقصد ايمانكم
> *​



*اعتراف خطير​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

روستا اكبرمن قارة وشكلك هتجيب للزوجة التانية نانسى  علبة شكولاتة هههههههههه مرسوم عليها قارة ههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> روستا اكبرمن قارة وشكلك هتجيب للزوجة التانية نانسى  علبة شكولاتة هههههههههه مرسوم عليها قارة ههههههههه



*وكمان انا بقيت زوجة تانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وعلبة شكولاتة بس ؟؟؟؟
ياشماتة ابلة ظاظا فيا :shutup22:
*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> روستا اكبرمن قارة وشكلك هتجيب للزوجة التانية نانسى  علبة شكولاتة هههههههههه مرسوم عليها قارة ههههههههه



*لأ مش هقبل أنا و نانسي واحد 
وإللي يجيلي يجي لنانسي متله ههههههه ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لأ مش هقبل أنا و نانسي واحد
> وإللي يجيلي يجي لنانسي متله ههههههه ​*



*هو اللى بيدخل الموضوع ده بيتدبس فى جوازة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
وكمان هبقى ضرتك وانتى ضرتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_oops:
ده انت هتشوف ايام ياعياد هههههههههههههه:spor24::spor24::spor24:

روزيتا ده شكله مخطط منهم علشان يخلصوا من البنات المكافحات امثالك وامثالى 
ياترى هتعملوا ايه مع انجى ؟؟؟؟؟هتجوزوها لمين ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

* شكلك يا اسد هتدبس فى 2 قارة امرك لله   ههههههههههههههههههههه اقولك حل فى الكورة الارضية  فى المحل هو بيفرحو بالحاجات دة *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


Nancy2 قال:





هو اللى بيدخل الموضوع ده بيتدبس فى جوازة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
وكمان هبقى ضرتك وانتى ضرتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_oops:
ده انت هتشوف ايام ياعياد هههههههههههههه:spor24::spor24::spor24:

روزيتا ده شكله مخطط منهم علشان يخلصوا من البنات المكافحات امثالك وامثالى 
ياترى هتعملوا ايه مع انجى ؟؟؟؟؟هتجوزوها لمين ؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

  هو  فى كمان انجى كمان   امرك لله  هات 3 قارات وامرك  لله  هتدبس هتدبس      
  انجى دة كمان زيكم كدة متواضعين ولااية هههههههههه اصل انتم متواضعين اوى  اية يعنى حتة قارة صغير  لكل واحدة منكم واسد  اية يقولك قارة اية  دة انااجيب اكبر منها  اديك ادبست فى 3 ياعم  نهارك ابيض زى الورد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هو اللى بيدخل الموضوع ده بيتدبس فى جوازة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
> وكمان هبقى ضرتك وانتى ضرتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_oops:
> ده انت هتشوف ايام ياعياد هههههههههههههه:spor24::spor24::spor24:
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه  صدقيني هو الخسران وإللي هيروح فيها 
يا لهوي عاللي هيحصلك يا عياد هههههههههههه 
دي نانسي عن عشرة أصلا بتعجبك :bomb:
بعدين يا فرحتي دا إنتي هتبقي ضرتي يا ننوس
هو في أحسن من كده أصلا ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> هو  فى كمان انجى كمان   امرك لله  هات 3 قارات وامرك  لله  هتدبس هتدبس
> انجى دة كمان زيكم كدة متواضعين ولااية هههههههههه اصل انتم متواضعين اوى  اية يعنى حتة قارة صغير  لكل واحدة منكم واسد  اية يقولك قارة اية  دة انااجيب اكبر منها  اديك ادبست فى 3 ياعم  نهارك ابيض زى الورد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههه ماشى يايوليوس 
هو فينه عياد يجى يشوف الحريم بتوعه ,ما احنا بقينا فى اخر زمن 
*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> هو  فى كمان انجى كمان   امرك لله  هات 3 قارات وامرك  لله  هتدبس هتدبس
> انجى دة كمان زيكم كدة متواضعين ولااية هههههههههه اصل انتم متواضعين اوى  اية يعنى حتة قارة صغير  لكل واحدة منكم واسد  اية يقولك قارة اية  دة انااجيب اكبر منها  اديك ادبست فى 3 ياعم  نهارك ابيض زى الورد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*يوليوس إنت مش عايز تتدبس ولا أيه ههههههه ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه  صدقيني هو الخسران وإللي هيروح فيها
> يا لهوي عاللي هيحصلك يا عياد هههههههههههه
> دي نانسي عن عشرة أصلا بتعجبك :bomb:
> بعدين يا فرحتي دا إنتي هتبقي ضرتي يا ننوس
> هو في أحسن من كده أصلا ​*



*ياعسل ده نهاره اسود ياعسل , ده وقع بين المطرقة والسندان 
ياريت ياجماعة تعملوا حفلة وداع لعياد فى المنتدى لان نهايته قربت 
هههههههههههه

ده انتى احلى ضرة ياقمر ,ده انتى احلى حاجة فى الموضوع 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


Rosetta قال:




يوليوس إنت مش عايز تتدبس ولا أيه ههههههه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


واحدة بتقول لجوزها انهاردة عيد جوازنا مش هتدبحلنا خروف قالها اية ذنب الخروف فى غلطة ارتكبها حمار
  مش عايز اوصل الى المرحلة دة   انا قدمت توبة الى الله من زمان ا وى  انا متفرج  بشجع اللعبة الحلوة​ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياعسل ده نهاره اسود ياعسل , ده وقع بين المطرقة والسندان
> ياريت ياجماعة تعملوا حفلة وداع لعياد فى المنتدى لان نهايته قربت
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*تسلميلي يا عسل إنتي 
شفتي بيقولوا الضراير مستحيل يتفاهموا ههههههههههه 
إحنا كسرنا القاعدة يا ننوستي 
بعدين صح لازم نعمله حفلة وداع لعياد لأنه داخل على أيام سودا ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههه ده عشم سى السيد فى الجنة *


:12F616~137::12F616~137:​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> واحدة بتقول لجوزها انهاردة عيد جوازنا مش هتدبحلنا خروف قالها اية ذنب الخروف فى غلطة ارتكبها حمار
> مش عايز اوصل الى المرحلة دة   انا قدمت توبة الى الله من زمان ا وى  انا متفرج  بشجع اللعبة الحلوة​ههههههههههههههههه*​


*لا ما ينفعش لازم تشارك 
وإنشالله أول بنت تدخل الموضوع من بعدي أنا و نانسي هندبسك فيها ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ربنا يخليك ليا ياناصر الغلابة والولايا اللى زينا :love34:*


*يا رب يختي يا رب :blush2::blush2:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *اعتراف خطير​*


*والاعتراف سيد الفنله
اقصد الادله 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وكمان انا بقيت زوجة تانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وعلبة شكولاتة بس ؟؟؟؟
> ياشماتة ابلة ظاظا فيا :shutup22:
> *


*ابله ظاظا مين ؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تسلميلي يا عسل إنتي
> شفتي بيقولوا الضراير مستحيل يتفاهموا ههههههههههه
> إحنا كسرنا القاعدة يا ننوستي
> بعدين صح لازم نعمله حفلة وداع لعياد لأنه داخل على أيام سودا ​*



*هههههه ميرسى ياعسل 
ياحرام ياعياد صعبان عليا مكانش يومك ياصغير :crying:
روزيتا عايزين نشوف ايه الخطة الاولى اللى هنعملها فيه 
علشان يحرم يقول الشرع واربعة هههههه
ايه رأيك كمان لو نخليه ياخد انجى معانا علشان يبقى مثلث برمودا اكتمل هههههههه

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لأ مش هقبل أنا و نانسي واحد
> وإللي يجيلي يجي لنانسي متله ههههههه ​*


*خلاص انا واحده ويوليوس واحده 
ونعمل الفرح في يوم واحد 
دا لو كان فرح مش عزاء 
ولا عزاء للحموات 

استرها معايا يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هو اللى بيدخل الموضوع ده بيتدبس فى جوازة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
> وكمان هبقى ضرتك وانتى ضرتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_oops:
> ده انت هتشوف ايام ياعياد هههههههههههههه:spor24::spor24::spor24:
> 
> ...


*انا بردوا 
منا قولت الشرع بيقول اربعه 
شوفوا مين الرابعه بالمره 
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * شكلك يا اسد هتدبس فى 2 قارة امرك لله   ههههههههههههههههههههه اقولك حل فى الكورة الارضية  فى المحل هو بيفرحو بالحاجات دة *​


*خليك انت في النشيطه بتاعهتك مبروك عليك 
طب مد ايدك خدلك واحده منهم
بدل ما هيقطعوني كده 

اي نعم الشرع بيقول اربعه 
بس ربنا ميرضاش بالظلم  :spor24:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> هو  فى كمان انجى كمان   امرك لله  هات 3 قارات وامرك  لله  هتدبس هتدبس
> انجى دة كمان زيكم كدة متواضعين ولااية هههههههههه اصل انتم متواضعين اوى  اية يعنى حتة قارة صغير  لكل واحدة منكم واسد  اية يقولك قارة اية  دة انااجيب اكبر منها  اديك ادبست فى 3 ياعم  نهارك ابيض زى الورد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*انت معايا ولا معاهم
شكلك الرابعه بس متنكر 
ربنا يستر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه  صدقيني هو الخسران وإللي هيروح فيها
> يا لهوي عاللي هيحصلك يا عياد هههههههههههه
> دي نانسي عن عشرة أصلا بتعجبك :bomb:
> بعدين يا فرحتي دا إنتي هتبقي ضرتي يا ننوس
> هو في أحسن من كده أصلا ​*


*وانا تحول في الاخر لحوسحوس 
فاكرين الفيلم ده ؟
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا ما ينفعش لازم تشارك
> وإنشالله أول بنت تدخل الموضوع من بعدي أنا و نانسي هندبسك فيها ههههههههههه ​*



* اهرب بجلدى بسرعة  النجدة  ياناس النجدة  مش عايز  اقولك اسد موجود  ليسة باقى لة 2 كمان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *
> 
> اي نعم الشرع بيقول اربعه
> بس ربنا ميرضاش بالظلم  :spor24:
> *​



*انت هتعيط من اولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتى لسه شوفتى حاجة ياشابة والملاحة والملاحة وحبيبتى زى التفاحة :spor24::yaka::yaka:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اهرب بجلدى بسرعة  النجدة  ياناس النجدة  مش عايز  اقولك اسد موجود  ليسة باقى لة 2 كمان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*الحقوا دا عايز يهرب 
حسره عليها يا حسره عيله 
اقفل الباب يا بت يا ريه 
اقصد يا نانسي
هههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اهرب بجلدى بسرعة  النجدة  ياناس النجدة  مش عايز  اقولك اسد موجود  ليسة باقى لة 2 كمان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*اللى بيدخل هنا بياخد اتنين وعليهم اتنين هدية هو العرض نازل كده 
هااااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *الحقوا دا عايز يهرب
> حسره عليها يا حسره عيله
> اقفل الباب يا بت يا ريه
> اقصد يا نانسي
> ...



*قفلته ياعبد العال *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انت هتعيط من اولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انتى لسه شوفتى حاجة ياشابة والملاحة والملاحة وحبيبتى زى التفاحة :spor24::yaka::yaka:
> *


*لست انا هذا الرجل 
ولو زيكم سبعين مره
اني لها 
الي الجهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *قفلته ياعبد العال *


*طب افتحيه تاني علشان يجيب هوا 
هههههههههههه اصل الجو حر 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لست انا هذا الرجل
> ولو زيكم سبعين مره
> اني لها
> الي الجهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد
> *​



*تعالى ياخويا 
روزيتا انتى فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *تعالى ياخويا
> روزيتا انتى فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*راحت تحدد معاد مع بابا  :flowers:
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*  امرى لله   اناموافق بس بشرط لازم اكون معصوم العين والانف والاذن  والاحساس وامرىلله   حتى يطلع علىروحى  بفطيربلدى وبسمن بلدى  كمان سمن نباتى مش حلو  علىالروح  مشتعمل حاجة لو بلدى مية مية طبعا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  امرى لله   اناموافق بس بشرط لازم اكون معصوم العين والانف والاذن  والاحساس وامرىلله   حتى يطلع علىروحى  بفطيربلدى وبسمن بلدى  كمان سمن نباتى مش حلو  علىالروح  مشتعمل حاجة لو بلدى مية مية طبعا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*طيب ما نديك بنج افضل ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


الأسد المرقصي قال:




طيب ما نديك بنج افضل ههههههههههههه
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


 برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
 فكرة حلوة  ودة يجب نتيجة  مستمر ولا يوم واصحى على  الحقيقة المرة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> فكرة حلوة  ودة يجب نتيجة  مستمر ولا يوم واصحى على  الحقيقة المرة*​


*الكلام دا بقي تقلهولك الدكتور نانسي 
نسيت اقولك انها دكتوره 
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> فكرة حلوة  ودة يجب نتيجة  مستمر ولا يوم واصحى على  الحقيقة المرة*​



*متخافش يايوليوس تعالى وانا اديلك بنج للركب 
ده انا شغلتى البنج ياخويا 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *متخافش يايوليوس تعالى وانا اديلك بنج للركب
> ده انا شغلتى البنج ياخويا
> *


*منا عرضت عليه
وقلتله يسال اهل الخبره 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*  لا ياعم انا اروح لحلاق الصحة احسن   يبقى  بعيد بعيد  على الاقل مضمن عنها  دة عدو  احفاد سى السيد  هههههههههههههههههههههه​*​


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2011)

انا مقرتش غير اول صفحة من المشاركات الى فاتت فهقول رأيى بس وامشى
الشهامة مش احتفاظ بعادات وتقاليد ولا تحكمات لان دى مش صفة اى راجل ممكن يعمل كدى بس الشهامة هى انى اساعد انسان محتاج لو كان بنت او وولد راجل او ست
لما اشوف بنت ناس بتعتدى عليها الحقها
الراجل كان يشوف بنت بتتعاكس يهزىء الى بيعاكسوها .. يااه زمان بقى 
دلؤتى كل واحد بيخاف على نفسه
والشهامة مش فى الراجل بس لكن فى كل انسان لكن دلؤتى قلت فى الكل لان كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى
يعنى الموضوع مش ستات ورجالة الموضوع فينا كانسان موجود اكيد لكن اقل من زمان بكتير
معرفش امتى الشهامة كانت على اللبس والخوف على مراته وبنته طب ما الحيوانات كمان بتخاف على عيليتها وكل الناس كدة لكن الشهامة هى انى احمى حد معرفوش محتاج لمساعدة
معلش الحيوانات سيرتها بتيجى معايا كتير اليومين دول بس لو مش عاجباك بلغ يعنى عادى


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> انا مقرتش غير اول صفحة من المشاركات الى فاتت فهقول رأيى بس وامشى
> الشهامة مش احتفاظ بعادات وتقاليد ولا تحكمات لان دى مش صفة اى راجل ممكن يعمل كدى بس الشهامة هى انى اساعد انسان محتاج لو كان بنت او وولد راجل او ست
> لما اشوف بنت ناس بتعتدى عليها الحقها
> الراجل كان يشوف بنت بتتعاكس يهزىء الى بيعاكسوها .. يااه زمان بقى
> ...




 كلام زى الفل  شوفتو الكلام  ياناس زىالفل   فينك من بدرى كنت اخذت نصيبك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> انا مقرتش غير اول صفحة من المشاركات الى فاتت فهقول رأيى بس وامشى
> الشهامة مش احتفاظ بعادات وتقاليد ولا تحكمات لان دى مش صفة اى راجل ممكن يعمل كدى بس الشهامة هى انى اساعد انسان محتاج لو كان بنت او وولد راجل او ست
> لما اشوف بنت ناس بتعتدى عليها الحقها
> الراجل كان يشوف بنت بتتعاكس يهزىء الى بيعاكسوها .. يااه زمان بقى
> ...



*كلامك جميل جدا 
ومنطقي 
وده اللي بحاول وضحه من بدري
وصدقوني تاني مفيش حاجه اسمها مجتمع شهم ومجتمع مش شهم 
في ستات كتير عندها شهامه وجدعنه 

ميرسي جيلان 
اما بقي موضوع الحيوانات 
مكنش بلاغ كان استشهاد بمشرف وانا وضحتلك ده 
وصدقيني مش اقصدك شخصك نهائي 

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب 
نورتي الموضوع
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *راحت تحدد معاد مع بابا  :flowers:
> *​



*على بركة الله وافق أبوك يا عياد ههههههههه  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *على بركة الله وافق أبوك يا عياد ههههههههه  *



*خلاص يوم التساع الجاي
يبقي شكبه وتكت اكتات:yaka:
وعلي خيره الله:blush2: 
وسمعونا اغنيه ايوه يا واد يا ولعه :new4:
*​


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> كلام زى الفل  شوفتو الكلام  ياناس زىالفل   فينك من بدرى كنت اخذت نصيبك



ههههههههه هاخد نصيبى ضرب ولا ايه؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههه هاخد نصيبى ضرب ولا ايه؟


*لا اصلي خطبت 
روزيتا ونانسي
ومستنين نشوف رأي انجيلا 
لو كنتي جيتي بدري كنت خطبتك معاهم 
يلا مش ليكي نصيب 
متعيطيش بقي وتتعقدي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دبسوني في تلاته وبيدورا عالرابعه 
اه ياني ياما* ​


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه بركة انى اتأخرت ده ربنا ستر
بتُستروا البنات عشان توافقكو الرأى 
يااااه حيل شيطانية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههه بركة انى اتأخرت ده ربنا ستر
> بتُستروا البنات عشان توافقكو الرأى
> يااااه حيل شيطانية


*ده بركه انك اتاخرتي !!!!! 
يا لهويز 
بترفضي ارخم شب في العمرانيه 
يا وجعتك المهببه 
ماشي ماشي
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لا اصلي خطبت
> روزيتا ونانسي
> ومستنين نشوف رأي انجيلا
> لو كنتي جيتي بدري كنت خطبتك معاهم
> ...



*فين شبكتى ياسبع ؟؟؟؟؟؟ فين ياخويا ؟؟؟انا قاعدة مستنية *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه
هي دي شهامة الرجل الشرقي
خطب تلاته في مره
يلا هات الشبكه نتفرج عليها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فين شبكتى ياسبع ؟؟؟؟؟؟ فين ياخويا ؟؟؟انا قاعدة مستنية *



*اتفضلي يا حجه 
ياكش تعجب 



*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *اتفضلي يا حجه
> ياكش تعجب
> 
> 
> ...



*ايه ده ؟انا حاسه هشتغل جزارة بعد كده 
انا مش بحب الدهب 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> هي دي شهامة الرجل الشرقي
> خطب تلاته في مره
> يلا هات الشبكه نتفرج عليها


*اتفرجي انتي كمان 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه ده ؟انا حاسه هشتغل جزارة بعد كده
> انا مش بحب الدهب
> *


*يا سلام يتغير يا باشا 
ثواني هنزل اشوف في محل غيره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

اختار برراحتك من دول وهاتي الباقي علشان نرجعه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اختار برراحتك من دول وهاتي الباقي علشان نرجعه ​



*ايه دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش بحب الدددددددددددددهب
انت هتطلع عينى من اولها ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

*و أنا يا عياد 
عايزة ألمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *و أنا يا عياد
> عايزة ألمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس ​*



*صح ياروزيتا  ياضرتى ياعسل *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههه
غير اسم موضوعك خليه
عياد الرجل الشرقي محاولا ارضاء المراه الشرقيه
يلا ربنا معاك
ولا حاجه عاجبه نانسي  ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

اشتروا اللي يعجبكم بقي 
وهاتولي فاتوره 
​


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اشتروا اللي يعجبكم بقي
> وهاتولي فاتوره
> ​


فلانتينو  فلانتينو  يعني ...


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *صح ياروزيتا  ياضرتى ياعسل *



*و إنتي كمان لازم نجيب ألماااااااااس طبعا ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> فلانتينو  فلانتينو  يعني ...


*طيب اتفضل معانا 
يمكن تلاقيلك عروسه 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اشتروا اللي يعجبكم بقي
> وهاتولي فاتوره
> ​



*ايه ده ؟ترميلى شوية  فلوس وتقولى هاتى انتى 
الشبكة ديه هدية ,تقولى هاتيها انتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لالالا انت طلعت عينى فى الشبكة بس ولا ايه ياروزيتا ؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه ده ؟ترميلى شوية  فلوس وتقولى هاتى انتى
> الشبكة ديه هدية ,تقولى هاتيها انتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لالالا انت طلعت عينى فى الشبكة بس ولا ايه ياروزيتا ؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*هو انتي اللي مفيش حاجه ماليه عينك 
جبتلك 3 انواع شبعه مش عجبوكي 
يعني في حد بختار هديته ؟

لا تدينوا كي لا تدانو
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه ده ؟ترميلى شوية  فلوس وتقولى هاتى انتى
> الشبكة ديه هدية ,تقولى هاتيها انتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لالالا انت طلعت عينى فى الشبكة بس ولا ايه ياروزيتا ؟؟؟؟؟
> *



*هههههههههههه 
شفتي يا ننوس إيه التصرفات دي 
عيادش شكلك ناوي تطفشنا بالتصرفات دي صح ولا إيه ​*


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2011)

ايون كدى ادبحولو القطة من اولها


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ايون كدى ادبحولو القطة من اولها



*عايزين تالتة ما تيجي يا جيلان معانا ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

في ايدي مصلحه هخلصها واجيلكم 
اصبروا عليا بس


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *عايزين تالتة ما تيجي يا جيلان معانا ههههههههههه ​*



لا جربوه انتو كام سنة لوفضل لسة عايش هبقى افكر هههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هو انتي اللي مفيش حاجه ماليه عينك
> جبتلك 3 انواع شبعه مش عجبوكي
> يعني في حد بختار هديته ؟
> 
> ...



*ما انت مش عارف ترضينى وشكلى هقلب عليك واوريك الويل :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> شفتي يا ننوس إيه التصرفات دي
> عيادش شكلك ناوي تطفشنا بالتصرفات دي صح ولا إيه ​*



*شوفتى ياروزيتا من اولها مش عارف يرضينا وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا غضبى وحش ماتقوليله ياروزيتا 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*اية يااسد العدد كامل ولا ليسة مبروك  
 شبكة وماس دة احنا دخلنا على التقيل ماس حتة واحدة  ماشى ربنا  يهنى سعيد بسعيدة  
لازم  ونانسى كمان  وجيلان بتعرض عليها العرض لالا المفروض العنوان اسمة اسد الرجل الشرقى يتحدث مع الحريم ابتاعتة ناقص امينة وتبقى سي السيد يا اسد هههههههههههه​*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

*تحب ابخرلك المكان ياسى السيد قصدى ياسى عياد ههههههه
حسرة عليها وحسرة عليها 
ده كان راجل طيب 
*


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *طيب اتفضل معانا
> يمكن تلاقيلك عروسه
> *​


معلش بقيي يا عياد ماليش نفس ها الوقت
خليها وقت تانى


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> لا جربوه انتو كام سنة لوفضل لسة عايش هبقى افكر هههههههههه



*ما بوعدك يفضل سليم هههههههههه ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


Nancy2 قال:





ما انت مش عارف ترضينى وشكلى هقلب عليك واوريك الويل :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:

أنقر للتوسيع...

   اسمع الكلام  من الاول كدة  بدل بهدلت المحاكم الولد يقولك هات اش يابابا  ومحامى رايح ومحامى جاى وكل دة علشان تسمع الكلام فوفر الفلوس من دلوقتى اسمع الكلام  
 بدل ما تاكل محشى وتبهدلك  ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *شوفتى ياروزيتا من اولها مش عارف يرضينا وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا غضبى وحش ماتقوليله ياروزيتا
> *



*هههههههه
قولتله 
أنا بس بهدي النفوووس  يا جماعة :bomb::bomb::bomb:​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*

Rosetta قال:





ما بوعدك يفضل سليم هههههههههه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


  اهرب يااسد  بسرعة انت وقعت فى ايد ريا وسكينة  ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> اهرب يااسد  بسرعة انت وقعت فى ايد ريا وسكينة  ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*هههههههههههههههههه
طيب ما بلاش توقع إنت التاني في إيدينا 
نانسي إلحقي العينة دي كمان :bomb:​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


Rosetta قال:





هههههههههههههههههه
طيب ما بلاش توقع إنت التاني في إيدينا 
نانسي إلحقي العينة دي كمان :bomb:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
  لا دة انا غلبان   مبروك عليكم  اسد اجيب حاجة حلاوة للفرح ولا اضرب نار اكيد طبعا هتقولو اضرب نار امال انتم زى البنات اللى بتقول مامى وبابى   والكلام دة   انتم ريا وسكينة   لازم طبعا ضرب نار وقنابل والغام   لاتخاف  
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 البندقة ياهريدى ياولدى  التار ولاالعار البندقة ياولدى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

*انا جيييييييييييييييت *
*مين بقي عايز يقول ايه ؟*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


الأسد المرقصي قال:



انا جيييييييييييييييت 
مين بقي عايز يقول ايه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...



 انت  بخير يااسد   نشكر ربنا   ومش ناقص فيك حاجة رجل ولا ايدك ولاراس ولاحتى عين  كل تمام 
  اكيد حظك كويس اصل ريا وسكينة كانو  هنا وقال احنا هتخلصو على اسد  نهائيا 
 اة ياعم   انا نسيت  ما هم من حريم السلطان هههههههههههههههه ربنا يهنى سعيد بسعيدة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا جيييييييييييييييت *
> *مين بقي عايز يقول ايه ؟*​



*انت جيت يارمضان ؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين شبكتى ياسبع ؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> انت  بخير يااسد   نشكر ربنا   ومش ناقص فيك حاجة رجل ولا ايدك ولاراس ولاحتى عين  كل تمام
> ...




*جاي ناقص دماغ 
هموت من كتر الصداع
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انت جيت يارمضان ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فين شبكتى ياسبع ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *


*معاكي 3 شبكات ويجي مليون دولار 
خدي اللي يكفيكي وعاتي الباقي 
واكتر من كده يبقي طمع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يوليو 2011)

*اختارتي انهي شبكه يا نانسي ؟
كملي وانا هتابع 
عايز اشوف مين هيكسب 
سي السيد 
والابله نظيفه 

*​


----------

